# Gothic: Wann kommt In Extremo



## Herobin (1. Januar 2005)

Jo,
die Frage könnt ihr ja schon aus dem Titel herauslesen  
Würde gerne wissen,
zu welchem Spielzeitpunkt In Extremo im Alten Lager auftritt.
Hab das Spiel nämlich schon 6 mal durchgespielt und In Extremo
hab ich nur beim ersten Mal gesehen (und da weissich nicht mehr, wann genau das war)

herobin


----------



## Magneto (1. Januar 2005)

Herobin am 01.01.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> die Frage könnt ihr ja schon aus dem Titel herauslesen
> Würde gerne wissen,
> zu welchem Spielzeitpunkt In Extremo im Alten Lager auftritt.
> ...



hmm, man kann Gothic 1 6mal durchzocken und dabei nur einmal InExtremo sehen?? dann warst ja ned zu gewissenhaft. 
Ich denke das es im zweiten oder im dritten Kapitel war.
Sind ja eh immer auf der Bühne im Alten Lager neben Thorus.


----------



## ork1234 (1. Januar 2005)

Magneto am 01.01.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herobin am 01.01.2005 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich mich recht entsinne nach der Quest mit den Mine Qurawlern. Is aber schon ziehmlich lange her, dass ichs gespielt habe.


----------



## davied (1. Januar 2005)

In Extremo kommt im *2. KAPITEL*.


----------



## Firen04 (1. Januar 2005)

Herobin am 01.01.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> die Frage könnt ihr ja schon aus dem Titel herauslesen
> Würde gerne wissen,
> zu welchem Spielzeitpunkt In Extremo im Alten Lager auftritt.
> ...



Wenn du die Qurawler-Königin erledigt hast und als erstes ins alte Lager zurückgehst um bei den Gardisten mitzumachen, dann dürftest du In Extremo ziemlich sicher sehen.

Mfg Firen


----------



## Rosini (1. Januar 2005)

Die deutsche Kultgruppe bekommst du im 2ten Kapitel zu gesicht.


----------

